# What Are Your Kids/Future Kid's Names?



## can2012

I always love to hear what people name their kids or are going to name their kids. Give me those cute baby names!
Mine are, for boys: Lennon Joesph and Leighton David.
For girls: Jade Elizabeth and Jemma Annmarie.


----------



## LunaRose

Me too. I love hearing peoples favourite names. I always check the birth announcements first when I read a newspaper :blush:


We have a little boy named Jayden Charlie.

Future names ..

Max William, Dylan Michael or Eva Amelie

I find girls names really hard! I had a massive list of girls names when I was pregnant and no boys names. Now, for some reason, I'm the other way around! I love lots of boys names, but hardly any girls names jump out at me!

Do you have a names list? Here's mine if you want a peek .. 
https://www.babynames.com/Names/namelist_view.php?VNLID=9780323


----------



## OliviaRae

Hmm, I don't actually have them picked out, but I have a few combos. And I seriously have NO boys names! I cannot think of any that I really LOVE. 

Gwendolyn Sophia
Ophelia Sage
Priscilla Jane
Genevieve Rose
Amelia Antoinette


----------



## LockandKey

I have one daughter named Nora Anne

future boys
Nicholas Reed
Spencer (no mn yet)
Lucas (no mn yet)

girls
Violet Avery or Violet Jane
Luna Rose
Claire (no mn yet)


----------



## lucyb

We have William James, who we call Billy.

And a baby girl due in Jan, who will most probably be Genevieve Victoria - Evie for short.


----------



## Sunshine12

If its a girl its Daisy Jean (although I also love Ruby, Layla, Eva, Jemima and Lola too but OH doesnt)
If its a boy I have no clue as me and OH cant agree (and he is a stubborn git.) 
I want Jack he says no. Ethan Paul is the only name we agree on but Im not sure yet.


----------



## PrettyUnable

My DD is Mia Jasmine Amanda
My OH DD is Serenity May


We really struggle with finding boys names we both love and agree on and for this baby we've only found one boy name we love:
For a boy we have Calan Brian Louis Matthew (Nickname Cal)
For a girl we have Neevah Ann Elizabeth (Nickname Nevie/Neve)

2 or 3 middle names run in my family, I know it seems extreme and daft, but each of the middle names are in memory of people so they're special to us.


----------



## PrettyUnable

OliviaRae said:


> Hmm, I don't actually have them picked out, but I have a few combos. And I seriously have NO boys names! I cannot think of any that I really LOVE.
> 
> Gwendolyn Sophia
> Ophelia Sage
> Priscilla Jane
> Genevieve Rose
> Amelia Antoinette

I love love LOVE the name Ophelia it's on my dream name list but OH doesn't like it :cry:


----------



## OliviaRae

LockandKey said:


> I have one daughter named Nora Anne
> 
> future boys
> Nicholas Reed
> Spencer (no mn yet)
> Lucas (no mn yet)
> 
> girls
> Violet Avery or Violet Jane
> Luna Rose
> Claire (no mn yet)

I love Nora! I have never thought of that. It's so sweet.

LOVE Luna! And my niece's name is Claire Juliette and I think it's just darling. Great names! :thumbup:


----------



## niknik1more

my childrens names are callum robbert / marshall paul matthew / paige rose 
im now pregnant with number 4 and thinking ronnie but ill never no till i have my baby and see its little face :)


----------



## MrsPoodle

My little girl is Calista Jasmine Sofia. 

If she was a boy, she would have been Xavier Reuben Thomas

We're not having any more though!


----------



## Liz5178

Boy - Robert Sean (after my husband)
Girl - Molly Elizabeth or Lilian Elizabeth (which we would call her Lilly)


----------



## can2012

Liz5178 said:


> Boy - Robert Sean (after my husband)
> Girl - Molly Elizabeth or Lilian Elizabeth (which we would call her Lilly)

I like Lilian!


----------



## OliviaRae

PrettyUnable said:


> OliviaRae said:
> 
> 
> Hmm, I don't actually have them picked out, but I have a few combos. And I seriously have NO boys names! I cannot think of any that I really LOVE.
> 
> Gwendolyn Sophia
> Ophelia Sage
> Priscilla Jane
> Genevieve Rose
> Amelia Antoinette
> 
> I love love LOVE the name Ophelia it's on my dream name list but OH doesn't like it :cry:Click to expand...

Thanks, yeah I love it too! I don't think my OH is too keen on it either :nope:


----------



## 10.11.12

Not that I'm planning on having more kids anytime soon, but in the distant future for a boy I like either Wesley Tullis (Wes) or Henry Miles and for a girl either Vivian Esperanza (Vivi) or Susanna Toivo (Sookie) my daughters name is Edith Nadejda (Edie) Nadejda means hope in Russian the mn for the future girls all mean hope (my middle name is Hope too).


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

I have no plans to have more children in the near future! 

but my names are 

Girls:
Beatrix i know not very popular lol
Isabella - pretty >.< 
Peyton (but i have a luke.. some of you will get this) 
Ava - i just think its pretty >.<
Willow- same reason 
Hermione - not because of harry potter ! i promise lol 
Pheobe- i dno if thats the right spelling
Rose 



Boys;

Alexander -xander for short :) 
Zachary/zacharias (i'm not sure of the spellings for these as i have had no reason to check)
i like Michael -but i don't like mike so prob never happen. 
Samuel 
Matthew
Edward


----------



## JustLurking

Liz5178 said:


> Boy - Robert Sean (after my husband)
> Girl - Molly Elizabeth or Lilian Elizabeth (which we would call her Lilly)

My name is Molly Elizabeth :thumbup:

Desmond 
Juliet 

Middle name to be picked upon actual pregnancy, because I'm not THAT crazy yet.


----------



## kygirl

I like the name Leighton!

If it's a boy, I like Kaesyn Gage.
If it's a girl, I like Jailee Rae.

Those are just the top 2 of all the other ones I have written down. Who knows? They could change... ;)


----------



## carolynjyeo

Jack Bruce
Pete Richard
Sally Edith
and thinking of Alice Gertrude
or Lacey Gertrude


----------



## Shaunagh

This LO's name is gunna be Genevieve (Gen/Vievie) Millicent.
If she was a boy it probably would've been Oliver (Oli) Daniel.

I also like:
Temperance
Esmeralda
Ivy
Loretta
Gwendolyn
Meredith
Anastasia

Oakley
George
Alistair
Fletcher
Luca


----------



## xMissxZoiex

I have a hugh list! We have been TTC for a while and when i hear a nice name it goes straght on the list so they are MASSIVE :haha:

Girls

Millicent
Rosalie
Katie
Alice
Quinn
Kadence	
Isabella
Violet
Sunny
Florence
Willow
Isla
Elliott
Beau
Grace 
Phoebe
Eden
Lydia
Piper
Harriett
Scarlett
Imogen
Elodie
Raina
River
Freya
Tallulah
Dulce
Amelia

Now for Boys!

Leo
Cole
Dexter
Sawyer
Noah
Quentin
Finnley
Xander
Jude
Peter
Zackary
Henry
Beau
Oscar
Spencer
Theo
Elliott
Luca
Eron
Zeek
Lincoln
Wyatt
Harry
Jonah


----------



## superbecks

We have two girls, Madison Skye and Sophie Grace.

Future names are Noah Lucas and I love Lily for a girl x


----------



## can2012

10.11.12 said:


> Not that I'm planning on having more kids anytime soon, but in the distant future for a boy I like either Wesley Tullis (Wes) or Henry Miles and for a girl either Vivian Esperanza (Vivi) or Susanna Toivo (Sookie) my daughters name is Edith Nadejda (Edie) Nadejda means hope in Russian the mn for the future girls all mean hope (my middle name is Hope too).

I love the name Wesley for a boy

and I love your daughter's middle name and the meaning


----------



## can2012

kygirl said:


> I like the name Leighton!
> 
> If it's a boy, I like Kaesyn Gage.
> If it's a girl, I like Jailee Rae.
> 
> Those are just the top 2 of all the other ones I have written down. Who knows? They could change... ;)

Thanks!

I really like Jailee, its unique!


----------



## Spacy

So if we have a girl were gonna name her Alice Athena.... We haven't picked a boy name out because my soon to be hubby keeps wanting to name a boy Phoenix... I keep telling him you can't do that to a child :) lol can you imagine the poor kid trying to put that in a resume ?


----------



## can2012

Spacy said:


> So if we have a girl were gonna name her Alice Athena.... We haven't picked a boy name out because my soon to be hubby keeps wanting to name a boy Phoenix... I keep telling him you can't do that to a child :) lol can you imagine the poor kid trying to put that in a resume ?

I love the name Alice!

But, I like the name Phoenix too, lol.


----------



## henrysmumkaz

My son is Henry Phoenix and my twin daughters are Liliah Skye and Tallulah Belle.


----------



## can2012

henrysmumkaz said:


> My son is Henry Phoenix and my twin daughters are Liliah Skye and Tallulah Belle.

I adore your daughter's names! I like Phoenix too!! :D


----------



## mummy3

I've used all my names on my 4 lol, need ideas if we have more:haha:

DS: Ruaridh Anton James:cloud9:

DDs: Anja-Josaphine Leonora, Freja Victoria, Eilidh Felicity Wynafred:cloud9:


----------



## rubydoo1

Im WTT, but these are some of my favourites for a future LO..

Girls -
Eva
Amelie
Scarlett
Esme

Boys-
Archie
Jacob
Harry
Ethan

:flower:


----------



## JustLurking

Shaunagh said:


> This LO's name is gunna be Genevieve (Gen/Vievie) Millicent.
> If she was a boy it probably would've been Oliver (Oli) Daniel.
> 
> I also like:
> Temperance
> Esmeralda
> Ivy
> Loretta
> Gwendolyn
> Meredith
> Anastasia
> 
> Oakley
> George
> Alistair
> Fletcher
> Luca

You have good taste! I love Genevieve, Oliver, Alistair, Gwendolyn, George, and Ivy!


----------



## AshleighR

Anniston, Piper, Olivia, Fallon, Evelyn

Aaron, Mason, Owen, Sullivan, Declan

Subject to change of course.


----------



## fluffpuffin

This little one is called Isla Caris.

I haven't at all thought about names for the next one yet, me and DH cannot agree on any other names at all.


----------



## can2012

fluffpuffin said:


> This little one is called Isla Caris.
> 
> I haven't at all thought about names for the next one yet, me and DH cannot agree on any other names at all.

I love your LO's name!! Update us when you come up a name for the next one!! :D


----------



## can2012

AshleighR said:


> Anniston, Piper, Olivia, Fallon, Evelyn
> 
> Aaron, Mason, Owen, Sullivan, Declan
> 
> Subject to change of course.

I love your names Piper and Fallon.
I also like Mason and Declan!


----------



## BradysMum

We have already Brady Allan and Jacob Kava. Allan is DH's middle name and Kava is FIL. 

This baby is going to be called Ava Malae. Malae is a Samoan name, which is where DH's family are from. 

Other names we like for future children are:

Boys: Isaac, Micah, Flynn
Girls: Lila, Hannah, Ruby, Isabel, Olivia


----------



## LunaRose

LockandKey said:


> I have one daughter named Nora Anne
> 
> girls
> Violet Avery or Violet Jane
> *Luna Rose*
> Claire (no mn yet)

Nice choice! :winkwink:


----------



## keepthefaithx

Liliana Faith & Nicholas Daniel

i will find out i think in February what we are having!

cant wait ahh!!!!!!!

xo


----------



## lovelylisa84

My current kids: Juliana & Noah
Future: Abigail (middle names: Faith or Sarah)
if we have a boy his name will be Gabriel after my husbands brother who passed 6 years ago.


----------



## Lellow

I have a little boy named Aymen.

We plan to have one more and we'd name Maysaa for a girl and Iliyas or Isma'il for a boy :)


----------



## can2012

lovelylisa84 said:


> My current kids: Juliana & Noah
> Future: Abigail (middle names: Faith or Sarah)
> if we have a boy his name will be Gabriel after my husbands brother who passed 6 years ago.

My little brother is named Noah, I love that name! Hehe.
I really love the name Gabriel and it will be a great way to honor your husband's brother.


----------



## Tinker_Baybeh

Girl's names :)
Melody Grace - my fave :D
Leigha Mai
Lacie Louisa

Boy's names :)
Rio Logan - my fave :D
Matthew James
Ryley Josh


----------



## can2012

Tinker_Baybeh said:


> Girl's names :)
> Melody Grace - my fave :D
> Leigha Mai
> Lacie Louisa
> 
> Boy's names :)
> Rio Logan - my fave :D
> Matthew James
> Ryley Josh

Wow, I love those names but I'm not a big fan of Matthew, that's just me though.


----------



## Button#

My little boy will be called Ashley James.

Future children's names would be Cordelia Rose for a girl or if it's another boy Tristan, George or Lawrence.


----------



## Elanesse

Boys names are driving me mad, we cant agree on any!! He like George, Edward, James and Reuben. I like William, Theo, Oliver, Alexander and Alistair. (Surname is Berry)

Girls name has been sorted for months! Evelyn Anne Berry (Evie for short). The middle name is because my OH's mother's middle name was Anne and my nan's first name was Anne so it's special to both of us x


----------



## Phantom

We have a Quinton William.
Future boy might be Maxwell.


----------



## NicoleKH

For girls I really love Avery, Rozlyn, Eliza and Harper 
and for boys I love Andrew & Owen!!


----------



## Cassie.

Ours are future names as we're TTC #1

Girls name is Asha Elise 
Boys name is Jacob Anthony 

:)


----------



## AirForceWife7

Current daughter: Brenna Nicole

Future son :blue:
-Oakley
-Brody
-Noah
-Colby

Future Daughter :pink:
-Tannis
-Riley
-Faye


----------



## OliviaRae

Shaunagh said:


> This LO's name is gunna be Genevieve (Gen/Vievie) Millicent.
> If she was a boy it probably would've been Oliver (Oli) Daniel.
> 
> I also like:
> Temperance
> Esmeralda
> Ivy
> Loretta
> Gwendolyn
> Meredith
> Anastasia
> 
> Oakley
> George
> Alistair
> Fletcher
> Luca

LOVE your names! We have very similar taste! My top name right now is Gwendolyn Sophia, followed by Genevieve (love Vievie) and Ivy. 
I love Oliver but my name is Olivia (although people call me Libby) so I think it might be a little too similar.:shrug: Love the nickname Oli for that, so cute! :thumbup:


----------



## MissMaggie

I have a two year old son named Zildjian Joseph (pronounced Zil-jin) 

I also have a one year old named Dezmond Timothy (that is NOT what i wanted to name him... he was supposed to have the first name of Zenith. OH didnt like it and it costs several hundred dollars to change it.)

their last names have a z in it so i try to go for unique z names so it flows nicely...

We aren't going to find out the sex of this next baby so ive been digging out my lists of names from previous pregnancies

Boys names:
Takoda or (Zakoda)
Titus
August
Maverick
Ace
Vincent
Zane
Zayden 
Mordecai
Zenith

Girl names:
Jayda
Jazlyn
Grace
Payge
Isabelle Mae
Jocelyn
Nova
Luna 
Zinley
Avedis (Ava for short)
Izzy


(middle name if its a girl will be Michealene after my grandma (Mickey) who died of lung cancer almost two years ago.


----------



## c1403

The names me and OH have agreed on are

Boys
Henry Jack
Felix George (i actually got this name from another girl on here, and we both LOVE it)

Girls
Harriett Louise
Violet Margaret

I have more girls names that i love but we both cant think of any other boys names.

xx


----------



## can2012

Button# said:


> My little boy will be called Ashley James.
> 
> Future children's names would be Cordelia Rose for a girl or if it's another boy Tristan, George or Lawrence.

I love the name Cordelia for a girl, reminds me of the show Angel


----------



## can2012

Elanesse said:


> Boys names are driving me mad, we cant agree on any!! He like George, Edward, James and Reuben. I like William, Theo, Oliver, Alexander and Alistair. (Surname is Berry)
> 
> Girls name has been sorted for months! Evelyn Anne Berry (Evie for short). The middle name is because my OH's mother's middle name was Anne and my nan's first name was Anne so it's special to both of us x

I love Alistair and I adore your girls name!


----------



## can2012

Phantom said:


> We have a Quinton William.
> Future boy might be Maxwell.

Love both those names, very cute!


----------



## momofone08

We don't have a name for this little one yet. My DD's name is: Allison Marley


----------



## LoveGirl

Julian is my favorite boys name ever (I'd call him Jude, like Julian Lennon = Hey Jude. BTW, I was named after The Beatles, too.) My OH absolutely hates Julian but is okay with Jude as long as he can pick the other name. (Not sure if I'm willing to compromise. He likes Jacob Jude! Ew.) But we mutually agree on Ryan.

The girls name is set in stone: Natalie Kate. We both agree on this name; he loves the name Katie so that's what we'd call her. I love it because my gggrandmother on my mom's side was named Katie Olive and my ggggrandmother on my dad's side was Katie as well (no middle name.)


----------



## carol84

loving all the names!! i have a boy who is rhys samuel and a little girl called cailyn mia,,havnt thought much about future babys names but i do love the name harrison


----------



## kitcatbaby

My most favourite are...
Girls
Phoebe
Rayna
Lyra 
Lola

Boys
Dylan
Reuben
Hendrix 
Aiden


----------



## carla92

My little man is Ryley-james ( thats his first name not first and middle ) 

If he was a girl it was to be Lola-grace (again first name)

future baby names

lola-grace or jaxon thomas 

absolutley love brody and jenson for boys oh hates them both lol

esme and tallulah-rae are also on my girls list !!


----------



## Bartness

DS is Jaxon Dean.

Other names I love are:

Brayden Nickolas
Jasper Nickolas
Xander James
Andrew James

Girls names I love:
Alice Marie
Ryan Marie (kind of a family tradition as I have nices all named: Aiden Grace, Logan Ann-Marie, Austin Nicole, and Avery Breanna).
Alyssa Marie 


I have more names I like, i just cant think of them.


----------



## keepthefaithx

love the names you picked!

mine are nicholas daniel & liliana faith

xo


----------



## AshtonsMom

My sons name is Ashton Javon and I want to name my daughter Autumn Jayel


----------



## sweetmere

Girls:

Kaidrey Claire
Kambrey Violet
Leighton Anelise/Annley

Boys:
Adrian Carmelo (blame hubby for mn)
Mabry
Turner


----------



## BleedingBlack

My kids names are: Caydence, Serenity, and Landen. 

This baby will either be: William or Makaiya(h)


----------



## AngelBabyJana

My girls are Amanda Marie & Mikayla Danielle
My son is Jonathan Michael

I have no clue what to name this baby. I'm only 11 weeks though so I still have plenty of time to decide.


----------



## fluffpuffin

AirForceWife7 said:


> Current daughter: Brenna Nicole
> 
> Future son :blue:
> -Oakley
> -Brody
> -Noah
> -Colby
> 
> Future Daughter :pink:
> -Tannis
> -Riley
> -Faye

OOOh, thanks, I was looking for another boy's name & the name Oakley is just gorgeous.


----------



## izzlesnizzle

My favourite names for a girl are Maya (or Maiya), Isabella (Izzie or Bella for short), Emma Louise, Olivia Rose, Marissa, Ella. Boys names I have no clue, I think Lenny is cute but all the names I liked my sister has already nicked like Luke, Nicholas Alexander (Nick) and Joel Thomas and my brothers girls are Alana (could be spelt Alannah which I prefer) and Selina. They were going to call Alana, Anya which I like aswell and Selina was almost Serena!


----------



## belle254

Oliver
Caleb
Harrison (OH hates)
Dax (OH hates)
Jackson (OH hates)


Alice
Evelyn
Callie (OH hates)
Catherine

Thats all we've got at the mo! I really like Jackson and Callie but OH doesn't :cry: im hoping theres room for persuasion :) xxxxx


----------



## dizzydoll

The names we have at the moment are Oliver Michael and Lily Marie.
We did want Jack and Saoirse (same middle names) but other people close to us have used them now so we can't!
If we end up not able to use Oliver and Lily then no idea what we'll use!!
I love the names Ruaridh/Rory and Róisín/Rosie but unfortunately OHs surname is Rowe so that won't work :haha:


----------



## Carrie&Char

Our little girl is called Lacey Jayne 

For future babies 
louix Jorge 
Lyra Jean 

See a theme here LJ after my late mother in law


----------



## beanzz

My little man is Oakley Benjamin

If he was a girl he was going to be Ivy Renée.
I'm saving this for if our next child is a girlie
or I really like Renesmée (from breaking dawn, just love it)

If not then I like name Logan for a boy. :thumbup:


----------



## Brantleesmom

Im currently expeciting my first baby !! its a boy and his name will be Brantlee Owen !


----------



## xx Emily xx

Lots to choose from!
Future girls: Sophie Grace (Or ... Evelyn, Erin, Isla, or Katie Louise)
Future boys: Lucas James (Or ... Oliver James, Wyatt James, Wyatt Cole)

Em xxx


----------



## Lisa1981

Our son is Cullen John. If I'm lucky enough to have a daughter she'll be called Havana Faith.


----------



## sue_88

Our future girl name: Evelyn Amanda Rayne..............but we also have Emberley, Coraline, Sophia, Nemaya...dependent on what suits baby best!

Our future boy name: Casper Anthony Bernard..........but we also have Oscar, Luey/Lucas, Blazer, Jacob, Isaac, Bentley & Milo.

:)


----------



## whiby

Our DS is Ethan George. 

If we have another boy it will most likely be Rowan something.
A girl is likely to be Charlotte Rose.

Other names I like are: 

Girls
Alice, Amy, Aria, Cara, Esme, Harriet, Isla, Lana, Lara, Lucille, Mali, Matilda, Phoebe, Rae, Rose, Tabitha, 


Boys
Aiden, Caleb, Cole, Finlay, Isaac, Jacob, Maxwell, Miles, Noah, Rory, Samson, Tristan


----------

